Ask HN: Which print magazines do you read? - skbohra123
======
wycx
Silicon Chip

[http://www.siliconchip.com.au/](http://www.siliconchip.com.au/)

------
hourislate
[http://www.admin-magazine.com/](http://www.admin-magazine.com/)

To get the digital addition you have to subscribe to the print addition.

------
curiousgal
Nautilus and Science & Vie.

------
partisan
2600

